# Noob Clever dripper thread



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Following on from the recent brewed day and chemex thread I thought I'd get the clever out tonight .

Followed this recipe from Sweet Maria's

http://www.sweetmarias.com/clevercoffeedripperpictorial.php

Over extracted









Anyway..thought I'd pool the collect brain and see how other people use there's.,

Perhaps there is a clever expert out there wants to do a clip ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't have one but have had some tasty brews made for me by Kofra in Norwich.

They're working on a brew guide at the moment, but the important aspects are low temp (bloom low 90's, brew high 80's) and stopping that last few cm of water from going into the cup.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi

I brew 18.5g coffee to 300g of water, for 4 minutes then start draining. I usually stir after 90 seconds. This is with a fine grind.

Maybe try a slightly more coarse grind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Following on from the recent brewed day and chemex thread I thought I'd get the clever out tonight .
> 
> Followed this recipe from Sweet Maria's
> 
> ...


With the new Clever (that looks like an old recipe) there's a void under filter, if you use a fine grind/pour a slow bloom, you can hike up the extraction as water drips through the bed at the start. Vincent Fedele recommends prewetting with at least 100g of water to fill the void. With a fine grind, you can add a proportion of the water first, dose & top up too.

How overextracted was it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mark - 22.6% IY ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

That's higher than 19-20% but not at the extremes of "over" (as in extracting more spells certain disaster). Might be further on than target, but you can sometimes salvage by leaving longer, you might lose some acidity (& temp) but can get into another sweet zone, up to 23%-24% with just paper filter.

Always taste before drawing down. I never just use a paper filter with the Clever (V2).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had a pull of bitterness I'd not had in the chemex.

I'll try and leave longer in the same grind.

Presume your using gold filter inside?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Between 19/20% and the next region of sweetness, the coffee can be quite bitter.

Yes, Swissgold inside the paper. Using the Swissgold will drop the target IY because more of the brew will run off & around the bed, rather than drain through it (with just the paper), picking up less TDS in draw-down. Mine yesterday was 22%IY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm really enjoying this brewer. It has a couple of quirks - despite the stylish, home friendly looks, it's not a brewer you could easily use in a dinner party scenario...or anywhere where drips would stain. Every time you pour, the spout drips - I tend to use mine over the draining board, or lay down some kitchen roll on a work surface. Despite the superfine filter you get a fair bit of sediment (more than an Espro press), but to be honest it mostly manifests itself as a fine haze, rather than the "sandy" texture you often get from a regular French press. I'm grinding fairly coarse, I'd usually use 2 to 2.25 turns on the Lido for FP, currently at 2.5 turns.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

babaladla123 said:


> I'm really enjoying this brewer. It has a couple of quirks - despite the stylish, home friendly looks, it's not a brewer you could easily use in a dinner party scenario...or anywhere where drips would stain. Every time you pour, the spout drips - I tend to use mine over the draining board, or lay down some kitchen roll on a work surface. Despite the superfine filter you get a fair bit of sediment (more than an Espro press), but to be honest it mostly manifests itself as a fine haze, rather than the "sandy" texture you often get from a regular French press. I'm grinding fairly coarse, I'd usually use 2 to 2.25 turns on the Lido for FP, currently at 2.5 turns.


Wrong thread?


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

just when i thought noone had interest left in this thread...used the clever dripper today at work as it was the only way i had of making 2 cups of coffee (thought i would make my boss a cup).

i think I used 36g coffee to 400mls water, 92C, ground at 6 on my porlex, 30 sec bloom, 4min steep, stir down to bottom and then draw down. the porlex grind was fine enough (with shards and bigger bits as usual) that the draw down choked, and i thought i would stir it to get the last bits out and taste it anyway.

was actually really nice - Climpson Kenya Kiunyu, medium roast. rounded and not at all dry. good depth if anything, better than i managed just now with a kalita wave 155 brew of the same beans, 18g/280mls with a slow 3mins continuous pour. the "honesuckle" or deep perfume note came through better than any other method i have tried. not a sweep cup but nicely balanced.

i think my clever method may have been a fluke but will try it again with another bean and see what happens.

is noone experimenting with it at all then?

raj b


----------

